

Startup School SV 2014 Videos - kevin
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQ-uHSnFig5OyY5JWSQrl_gESiEUJxe1m

======
kevin
Thanks to Nick Sivo for turning these around so fast. I think it takes YouTube
awhile to add automated closed captions to the videos (couple of days if I
remember last time). Because they're not great, we're also in the process of
having them transcribed, which takes a bit longer, but will be more accurate.
That'll probably be done in a week or so. Thanks everyone for watching!

